# Minimed 3 Propofol Drip



## exodus (May 14, 2010)

Anyone here used the MiniMed 3 (Alaris MedSystem3) with a propofol drip? Whenever we use our pump and that drip, it seems to always have problems saying "Check drip side" like it's clogging or something? I'm not sure if our pump just sucks, or is propofol a hard med to drip because of the viscosity?

Minimed III: http://www.foremostequipment.com/index.cgi?item=FE-457&q=Infusion Pump


----------



## Flight-LP (May 14, 2010)

I use it quite often and yes, it is prone to causing occlusion alarms.


----------



## exodus (May 14, 2010)

Flight-LP said:


> I use it quite often and yes, it is prone to causing occlusion alarms.



Anyway to fix that, or do we just have to deal with it?


----------



## WTEngel (May 16, 2010)

Most pumps tend to have pressure settings for the occlusion alarms on the very low side. What i mean to say is, most companies would rather have the pump alarm when there is the slightest possibility of occlusion rather than risk infiltrate.

Combine these highly sensitive occlusion setting with the thick, lipid based diprovan and voilà, occlusion alarms sound constantly...

I have not worked with the particular pump that you mention, but i have worked with 3 others where i used to work, and like Flight mentioned, they all tend to alarm. The only ones i have used without difficulty were the ones they stocked in our ICU, which had the software installed with a med library and guardrails and all, and i think the pressure settings for the occlusion alarms may have changed dependent upon which med was being infused on the pump. These were large and impractical for transport.

So, in answer to your question, i think you may be out of luck, and you might have to deal with the alarms...

TE


----------



## Flight-LP (May 16, 2010)

I'll also try to use the Baxter syringe pump. I seem to have better luck with the Propofol that way.......................


----------

